# 1994 aristocraft train engineer



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just purchased a 1994 version aristocraft train engineer. It looks in excellent condition. I followed the installation instructions and checked all the settings and everything looks good, but I can't get my trains to run. The power light on the receiver is on, and when I hit the "fast" button on the handheld the green light comes on as well as on the receiver. Any suggestions on what might be wrong?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the unit is working, with both lights blinking, might check your hookups.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure your throttle, transmitter, is linked. You have to hold down on the fast button or any button i believe until the trackside receiver is blinking and then it stops before you let go of the buttons. I think that is your problem. Took me awhile to figure out too!! Have two of the systems one old one newer 10 channel use it now for my MTH Triplex. The Regal


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you link the transmitter and receiver? You may have to do it again. Make sure they are at least 2 feet apart. 

-Brian


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've wired and rewired everything 3 or 4 times. I just tried to link the handheld & receiver. I held the fast button down for about a minute, the light never blinked. Any more suggestions?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The linking button is on the receiver. 

Do you have the manual? 

You might want to download it from the Aristo site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah! What Greg E. said Hah LOL Regal hey Greg check yer email k????????????????? thanks Regal Hah


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, I have the manual, but I didn't see anything in it about linking. I'll look again. Thank you.


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just went to the Aristocraft web site and looked at the technical manuals. The linking is for the 1996 version not the 1994, which I have. Are there any more suggestions?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

push down on the trackside receiverCODE SET button and hold whilest holding down on any button on the transmitter the button you are holding down is labled CODE SET it should start blinking and then quit when it is linked with your throttle Regal.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Post a picture of your trackside receiver and let us have a look at what you've got??? If necessary I can get on live with you on the phone (ill call you) and try to help you if you like. The Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the answer I think to your problem. click or copy and paste on either one it tells about your setup i believe. The Regal 

http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/oldte.html 

http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/instruction manuals/index.html


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Regal,

Here are the pictures you requested. There's also 1 of the inside to the throttle. My phone # is: 651-322-7101.









.










.










.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Try changing your receiver to track 1.


----------

